# Python compiled without sql lite ?



## Sebastian (May 2, 2020)

Hello , 

I'm trying to setup home assistant in a freebsd 12.1 jail , but it seems python3.7 is compiled without sqlite3 ?

Anyone know why this is done like that ? It seems pretty uncommon . 

How can I reach the maintainer ?

best regards, sebastian


----------



## Sebastian (May 2, 2020)

Ok , installing py37-sqlite3-3.7.7_7 fixed it .


----------

